# Happy Mother’s Day



## Room Fogger (10/5/20)

A well deserved wish to all the mothers out there on “ their” special day. 

Thank you for putting up with all the shenanigans over the years,
Listening to the dreams and never saying it’s impossible,
The investment in Elastoplast and mercurochrome,
Making all the eina’s better,
Supporting everything through thick and thin
Need I mention the food?

Let’s all give them a very special gift and make the salad and food ourselves today!
To those who unfortunately don’t have them around anymore to celebrate with them, celebrate with what she left in your heart and soul.

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

